# Auto display not working?



## Rok3479 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. Just bought a 11' SE w/ RSE and nav and loving it but noticed a few glitches. The auto display feature that's supposed to dim the display at night doesn't seem to be working...unless I'm doing something wrong. I've been having to manually put the display in night mode when it gets dark so I don't blind myself with the bright screen. Anyone else having trouble with this? Thanks.


----------



## Kmaluo (Sep 23, 2011)

I noticed the same thing with my 2010 Routan. Do you have an RBZ radio?(look on the very bottom left) I'm also trying to get Blue Tooth Streaming Audio working.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Rok3479 said:


> Hello everyone. Just bought a 11' SE w/ RSE and nav and loving it but noticed a few glitches. The auto display feature that's supposed to dim the display at night doesn't seem to be working...unless I'm doing something wrong. I've been having to manually put the display in night mode when it gets dark so I don't blind myself with the bright screen. Anyone else having trouble with this? Thanks.


I was under the understanding that this works with the Auto On headlamps, does your SE have them there should be an (A) to the left most position of the switch? If so there may be a setting some where that has been missed in the set-up of the radio. Our 2010 SEL has the Auto lamps but we always keep our NAV in Night mode (like the black map better), so I can't verify if it does work or not.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Auto-dimming*

On my '10 SE w/RSE (REN radio), there is a screen that allows you to set the screen brightness three ways. Here's the procedure to change the display brightness: Turn on radio, press "menu" hard key, at top left of screen press "display" soft key, then there are 3 settings, "daytime, auto, and nighttime". Auto is tied to the headlight switch, and dims the display when the headlights are turned on (non-auto headlight switch on the SE). You mentioned dimming the display manually, so I'll assume you already use that screen. Hope that helps if not.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

I have a '10 SEL with RSE and Nav (RER radio code) and here are my opservations:

When the radio is set to automatically change from day to night, it works with the headlights (not daytime running or parking.) If the headlights are on, the radio is in night mode, when the headlights are off it's in day mode. Makes no difference is lights are in auto or changing them manually, that's how mine works.


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

I'll try no to make this to technical. 

If the rolly thing that dims your dash lights clicks just past the brightest position, but not to the point where your interior lights come on, the radio display will not dim when your headlights are on. If you set it just to the brightest point, or less, the radio will auto-dim when the lights turn on.


----------



## Rok3479 (Sep 24, 2011)

Bingo! Thanks everyone for your replies! Clowncar hit it on the nose. Position of dimmer switch needs to be in the correct place in order for the auto dimmer to work on the display. I have the 11' SE w/ nav and RSE and I've been able to stream songs on my phone thru Bluetooth. Sound quality is pretty good. Only time I can see myself using it tho would be to stream pandora, but I have sirius for a few months so no need to use it just yet. Which reminds me, does anyone know how to watch sat tv on the entertainment system? Don't know if this is even possible or not w/o a subscription but I thought I read in the manual that this was an option we have.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

ClownCar said:


> I'll try no to make this to technical.
> 
> If the rolly thing that dims your dash lights clicks just past the brightest position, but not to the point where your interior lights come on, the radio display will not dim when your headlights are on. If you set it just to the brightest point, or less, the radio will auto-dim when the lights turn on.


Came here to post this lol I was thinking on how I could explain it but you did a great job at it


----------

